
Ready for Data Mashups, Build your own analytics on top of IQ Covid-19 API - InsightsQ_UST
https://www.insightsquotient.com/covid19
======
InsightsQ_UST
H.We,at Insights Quotient, have built a datalake containing curated COVID-19
datasets and are exposing the endpoints through COVID-19 IQ APIs.calling
interested developers to check out and provide feedback.

